# Lost's Ending (Massive Spoilers)



## dgwillia (May 24, 2010)

So what did you guys think of it?

I thought the episode itself was pretty damn amazing, i cried like a baby 3 times during it. (And was crying during the ending, even though it pissed me off and confused me at the same time)

Seems like a giant mind-freak/giant curveball. (Due to the fact they made you think everyone was gonna survive in the Alternate time-line, instead just revealing the Alternate timeline was heaven then killing Jack off while he watched a plane pass)


----------



## Sefi (May 24, 2010)

It wasn't heaven, it was a place they created by detonating the bomb to regain their memories and meet up together before going to the afterlife.  I thought it was a great end to the series, especially the end where everything from the beginning of the pilot happened in reverse.


----------



## dgwillia (May 24, 2010)

Wait.....so that space was created so that when they all died sooner or later they could meet up again?

Or are you saying that they all died in the Blast or something.....

Im still just trying to figure out where that final shot of the plane came in, and how the heck Hugo/Ben could have died (Seeing as he was Jacob 3.0)


----------



## jumpman17 (May 24, 2010)

I didn't take it as them dying when the bomb exploded. I took it as the entire season (the parts on the island) happened as they did, and the alternate time line just being something that played out in purgatory until everyone eventually died (as Jack's dad said something along the lines of "some die sooner then others") and then they all passed on together.


----------



## dgwillia (May 24, 2010)

jumpman17 said:
			
		

> I didn't take it as them dying when the bomb exploded. I took it as the entire season (the parts on the island) happened as they did, and the alternate time line just being something that played out in purgatory until everyone eventually died (as Jack's dad said something along the lines of "some die sooner then others") and then they all passed on together.



Well yeah, i thought i understood it for a second when he said "Some die sooner than others"

But the fact that....

A. Hugo and Ben were there threw me off further, seeing as they technically could live forever if they wanted
B. Jack's Son was there, meaning he must have died pretty damn young, along with the fact that Sun's pregnant
C. When Jack died he was watching a Plane come past which when it showed the wreckage made me asume that it meant something else. (Like, that everyone died in the crash or something, seeing as it showed foot-prints)

Also the fact that numerous people died up there/got injured. (Like Keamy getting shot/killed and Locke getting run over)


----------



## Sefi (May 24, 2010)

They didn't die from the blast, the blast created that "place", althernate reality, whatever you want to call it.  When they really did die, they would go there and meet each other before "moving on" into the afterlife.  In this "place" Hurley and Ben were talking about how great they were at protecting the island, meaning they died a long time after everybody else yet met up there with their friends.


----------



## dgwillia (May 24, 2010)

Sefi said:
			
		

> They didn't die from the blast, the blast created that "place" whatever you want to call it.  When they really did die, they would go there and meet each other before "moving on" into the afterlife.  Hurley and Ben were talking about how great they were at protecting the island.



Oh wow , i must have missed that when i was sniffing somehow


----------



## Sefi (May 24, 2010)

Ben says "you were a great number one" and Hugo says "well you were a great number two".


----------



## dgwillia (May 24, 2010)

OH!, i mistook that scene for something else then, that makes sense then O_O

Though, i have to admit, this scene stole the whole episode






I was laughing on the floor for about 5 minutes.

(Even though after the commercial break they had an epic continuity issue)


----------



## ChuckBartowski (May 24, 2010)

My theory: The sideways was where they went after they died. Whether it was on the island, or after in the case of sawyer, kate, miles, etc. It was a meeting place for them  after they died but before they moved on. The island was their place to redeem themselves for past mistakes, allowing them to pass. People who werent there (like Walt and Micheal etc.), didnt redeem themselves on the island. They created the sideways with the bomb, but did not die then. Also: I cried. I couldnt help it.


----------



## dgwillia (May 24, 2010)

ChuckBartowski said:
			
		

> My theory: The sideways was where they went after they died. Whether it was on the island, or after in the case of sawyer, kate, miles, etc. It was a meeting place for them  after they died but before they moved on. The island was their place to redeem themselves for past mistakes, allowing them to pass. People who werent there (like Walt and Micheal etc.), didnt redeem themselves on the island. They created the sideways with the bomb, but did not die then. Also: I cried. I couldnt help it.



Yeah, thats exactly what happened, and yeah, i cried like a baby too. Teared up doing some of the reunions, but i was bawling like a baby at the ending, especially when Vincent came


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 24, 2010)

I don't really care about Lost anymore, so I just clicked on this topic for the hell of it. And I don't get anything of what you guys just said. The story's so damn confusing


----------



## Kane91z (May 24, 2010)

the episode was pretty lame IMO - then again the last 2 season or so have been - the whole purgatory thing was kind of interesting but when you dissect the episodes of season 6 it really make no sense at all - reading comments on the internet now of people trying to explain it to people that had no idea what was going on in the end on face book and news site is pretty entertaining though


----------



## Slyakin (May 24, 2010)

Wait. Lost is OVER? Finally... I heard that the show is just an epic Mind Fuck. I don't like Mind Fuck Shows that much...


What do you mean alternate timeline? I thought they were just lost on an island.


----------



## pitman (May 24, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> I don't really care about Lost anymore, so I just clicked on this topic for the hell of it. And I don't get anything of what you guys just said. The story's so damn confusing



I followed Lost since season 2 and the story is still confusing  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So what happened on the island really happened and the meeting place could be 20-80 years in the future (ensuring everyone died either by something unnatural or old age so they could go together, suck for Boon and Shannon waiting all this time in limbo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ).

This ending leaves space for more stories like 
"Hugo Defender of the Island" with his "trusty" sidekick Ben
Together they fight against the evil Dharma initiative as they try to take over the island in order to take over the world !


Spoiler


----------



## Blue-K (May 24, 2010)

They did the right thing, in my opinion. Focusing on "our" Losties and not the mysteries. I really loved the last 2 1/2 Hour of LOST, and I cried like a baby several times, I must admit...I'm gonna miss this show...


----------



## ZeD (May 24, 2010)

I read that LOST was always about the Characters and not the island.  The island was just there to help the Losties find their purpose in life.  They were all lost but they were given another chnace to find themselves.  Jack found himself by finally letting go

It was truley an EPIC ride we have been upon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bring on the box set!


----------



## Sefi (May 25, 2010)

I can imagine a finale where they just answered all the questions.  The island begins to shake and they all get into a discussion of why the statue Jacob lived in had 4 toes.  MiB and Jack start to face off on the cliff when MiB reveals his name is..... Fred.  Then the last 30 minutes of the episode goes to black like Sopranos with the writers just reading off all of the questions they've ever been presented about the show.  We could have had such a great ending!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 25, 2010)

Did anyone else get trolled by that asshole Jimmy Kimmel?


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 25, 2010)

I'm still not sure what to think of it all.... It doesn't feel like there was a reason for it all. I guess Locke was wrong


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 25, 2010)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> I'm still not sure what to think of it all.... It doesn't feel like there was a reason for it all. I guess Locke was wrong



They were both right


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 25, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> Sonicslasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?


----------



## shakespeare (May 25, 2010)

At first I did not like it, but the more it had a chance to rattle around my brain, the more it grew on me.


----------



## logical thinker (May 25, 2010)

My reaction to this episode: MINDFUCK and TROLLED HARD! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




IT IS ALL FUCKING MAGIC!!!
FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUU-



			
				dudeonline said:
			
		

> Did anyone else get trolled by that asshole Jimmy Kimmel?


I'm Brazilian, so I don't know what you are talking about. Can you explain?

Lindelof and Cuse are two faggots:


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 25, 2010)

I cried a ton of times during the finale and lol'd when Locke got run over.
It was a great finale!

....I still can't believe  they killed off poor Hurley!


----------



## [M]artin (May 25, 2010)

dgwillia said:
			
		

> Im still just trying to figure out where that final shot of the plane came in...
> I believe that plane was the Ajira Airlines plane that was _leaving_ (escaping) the island, the one Lapidus was flying that had Richard, Miles, Kate, Sawyer, and Claire onboard.
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! My friend kept asking me the same thing during the pre-show recap and Kimmel alternate endings... I'm kinda wondering about that too now...


----------



## [M]artin (May 25, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> ....I still can't believe  they killed off poor Hurley!


As Christian Shepard said, "Everyone dies eventually", technically, they killed off everybody...


----------



## logical thinker (May 26, 2010)

I thought I was watching a MYSTERY/SCI-FI TV show, not a SOAP OPERA.
I feel deceived.


----------



## nico445 (May 26, 2010)

Well that was it, can't believe i watched all 6 seasons lol, was really young when it started, kinda weird ending but like afther the first 2/3 seasons it got fucking weird


----------



## playallday (May 27, 2010)

.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 27, 2010)

an alternative ending from lost.
from BIscuitBee


----------



## imshortandrad (May 27, 2010)

I am pretty sure me and my dad spent over an hour discussing what we thought the ending meant.


----------



## playallday (May 27, 2010)

.


----------

